# DIY T&S Mold via conversion of ED mold



## earlene (Sep 7, 2017)

I've been trying to figure out how to find out if I'd really have a use for a T&S mold without actually spending all that money on one and then having to store another mold I use only occassionally.  I tried finding boxes of the right size and didn't really come up with just the right size.  And I don't like cutting cardboard, (my Dupuytren's doesn't work well with some activities) so for me that wasn't a viable project.

Then a couple of days ago, it occurred to me that I have the standard Essential Depot mold, the kind in the stack-able baskets, that makes super tall and very wide soap.  Why not add an insert to decrease the width of the soap and give that a try?  So I set about first figuring the width I'd want vs. the width I have, then trying to find a reasonably price piece of HDPE cutting board plastic that was 3/4 inch thick.  As it turns out, $10 for a cut-to-fit piece from TAP Plastics seemed pretty reasonable to me, but the shipping was then $15.  So I mentioned to my husband what I was looking for and did he know of any place here in the QCA where I could possibly go buy what I want and not have to pay $25 total (cost plus shipping.)  As far as we could determine, no one really carries that thickness and no one is anywhere near as reasonable priced as TAP Plastics.  And of course, since I don't live in California anymore, I can't just drive over and get what I want like I used to do when I lived there.

Hubby asked does it have to be HDPE?  So, no, it could be wood that is sanded smooth along the edges and I could wrap it in Freezer Paper to use as an insert instead of HDPE cutting board material.  So he said he'd use a "one by" (you lumber guys will know what that means) and cut it to size.  A one-inch piece of lumber is usually not a full one inch thick, so it would be fine for the thickness I was aiming for. A day goes by and we are supposed to leave on a two week trip and he has only one more day off, so I think, act now or wait a long time, so yesterday I asked, 'Do we have to go shopping or do you have a board in the basement that might work?'  Of course he had lots of lumber in the basement, but the goal was action, hence the question.  He went down and cut a piece of laminated particle board left over from his mother's kitchen cabinets to fit my specifications and I now have a T&S mold at no extra cost!

 ¡Voilà!

Here is the result:  








Here are the specs based on the internal measurements of the ED silicon mold: 

11.25 inches lengthwise (or a bit less so it won't damage the silicone as it is placed inside)  If it's cut or sanded just a bit too much and not a tight enough fit, then it can be wedged with something like cardboard or extra thick wrapping on the board. 

To get a 2.25 inch wide soap (the skinny side) was my goal, and the result is actually 2.2 inches with the board my husband used, so I call it perfect.  Someone else might want skinny-er, but this was my goal.  

3.7 inch Height - goal height was the same as the inside height of the ED mold, but it's a bit taller than that, which I determined would be just fine.  Being flush with the top might make it harder to get out, so I'm good with it as it is.

I taped around the outer edges of the board with painters tape just to make sure I don't hurt my fingers or damage the Freezer Paper or put any gouges into my silicon mold, then wrapped it in Freezer Paper.

The before width of the ED mold (before the insert) is 3.25 inches:  







The width for the T&S soap will be 2.2 inches (after the insert is in place):






This is what the new insert looks like covered in Freezer Paper,  I forgot to take a photo before wrapping it up, but just picture an unwrapped board.






I will be making soap in this converted mold today and will be sure to post results on how it worked.

But in the meantime, if anyone else already has one of these ED molds, and doesn't have a Tall & Skinny mold, but was considering buying one, why not give this a try instead?  It saves on money as well as storage space.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! 


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Sep 7, 2017)

Brilliant earlene!


----------



## earlene (Mar 1, 2018)

earlene said:


> originally posted Sept 7, 2017


Due to the forum conversion, some photo links aren't working, so I copied and pasted the original post in order to include the photos:

I've been trying to figure out how to find out if I'd really have a use for a T&S mold without actually spending all that money on one and then having to store another mold I use only occassionally.  I tried finding boxes of the right size and didn't really come up with just the right size.  And I don't like cutting cardboard, (my Dupuytren's doesn't work well with some activities) so for me that wasn't a viable project.

Then a couple of days ago, it occurred to me that I have the standard Essential Depot mold, the kind in the stack-able baskets, that makes super tall and very wide soap.  Why not add an insert to decrease the width of the soap and give that a try?  So I set about first figuring the width I'd want vs. the width I have, then trying to find a reasonably price piece of HDPE cutting board plastic that was 3/4 inch thick.  As it turns out, $10 for a cut-to-fit piece from TAP Plastics seemed pretty reasonable to me, but the shipping was then $15.  So I mentioned to my husband what I was looking for and did he know of any place here in the QCA where I could possibly go buy what I want and not have to pay $25 total (cost plus shipping.)  As far as we could determine, no one really carries that thickness and no one is anywhere near as reasonable priced as TAP Plastics.  And of course, since I don't live in California anymore, I can't just drive over and get what I want like I used to do when I lived there.

Hubby asked does it have to be HDPE?  So, no, it could be wood that is sanded smooth along the edges and I could wrap it in Freezer Paper to use as an insert instead of HDPE cutting board material.  So he said he'd use a "one by" (you lumber guys will know what that means) and cut it to size.  A one-inch piece of lumber is usually not a full one inch thick, so it would be fine for the thickness I was aiming for. A day goes by and we are supposed to leave on a two week trip and he has only one more day off, so I think, act now or wait a long time, so yesterday I asked, 'Do we have to go shopping or do you have a board in the basement that might work?'  Of course he had lots of lumber in the basement, but the goal was action, hence the question.  He went down and cut a piece of laminated particle board left over from his mother's kitchen cabinets to fit my specifications and I now have a T&S mold at no extra cost!

 ¡Voilà!

Here is the result: 










Here are the specs based on the internal measurements of the ED silicon mold:

11.25 inches lengthwise (or a bit less so it won't damage the silicone as it is placed inside)  If it's cut or sanded just a bit too much and not a tight enough fit, then it can be wedged with something like cardboard or extra thick wrapping on the board.

To get a 2.25 inch wide soap (the skinny side) was my goal, and the result is actually 2.2 inches with the board my husband used, so I call it perfect.  Someone else might want skinny-er, but this was my goal. 

3.7 inch Height - goal height was the same as the inside height of the ED mold, but it's a bit taller than that, which I determined would be just fine.  Being flush with the top might make it harder to get out, so I'm good with it as it is.

I taped around the outer edges of the board with painters tape just to make sure I don't hurt my fingers or damage the Freezer Paper or put any gouges into my silicon mold, then wrapped it in Freezer Paper.

The before width of the ED mold (before the insert) is 3.25 inches: 










The width for the T&S soap will be 2.2 inches (after the insert is in place):









This is what the new insert looks like covered in Freezer Paper,  I forgot to take a photo before wrapping it up, but just picture an unwrapped board.









I will be making soap in this converted mold today and will be sure to post results on how it worked.

But in the meantime, if anyone else already has one of these ED molds, and doesn't have a Tall & Skinny mold, but was considering buying one, why not give this a try instead?  It saves on money as well as storage space.


----------



## earlene (Mar 1, 2018)

The Tall & Skinny soap, I named Irma because Hurricane Irma interferred with our travel plans and I made this soap:
















Not the best example of the Cosmic Shimmy that I was going for, but as a hurricane inspired soap, I was pleased.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 1, 2018)

Very smart!  : )


----------

